# PM Mini Lathe Project



## chiliviking (Jan 20, 2008)

Progress on my lath project slowed this week as I had to stop work on the lathe to build some clamping fixtures to handle these small castings. I built a 4"x7" plate with 10-32 tapped holes and a set of small hold down clamps.







For items that need to have features requiring the use of the rotary table I built a small plate with an 1/8" pin in the center. I will add more tapped holes for hold down clamps as I see what is needed.











I am quite satisfied with the kit so far however I have found that some of the castings are a little skimpy in that when you clean up machined surfaces there is'nt enough material left to come up with the dimensions on the print. So far this has'nt been a problem as it can usually be made up on the mating part. As an example the reverser gear assy. shown in the picture when cleaned up to provide a flat surface to mount the gears only left a .110 thickness on the part and the print calls for .125. I will make up the difference in the standoffs that it mounts on and the gears will end up in the required place. It seems as though adjustments like this will have to be made on other parts as I go along.


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 20, 2008)

Looking great! Thanks for sharing.

Wes


----------



## rake60 (Jan 20, 2008)

Looking good!
Please keep us updated.

Rick


----------



## 1Kenny (Jan 20, 2008)

CV,

Thanks for showing the work holding fixtures too.

Kenny


----------

